# Large Mouth, White Perch and Striper in Lake Anna Warm Side - Jan 7



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jared is my neighbor I took fishing whenever he had time. On Jan 7, 2012, Jared and I went to Lake Anna warm side. He bought wader for winter fishing with me. We fished for WP (white perch) for dinner and LM (large mouth bass) for C&R. We caught several small WP and LM. 
Somehow Jared landed a 22 inch striper. Striper was not expected because I have not heard someone caught a keeper striper (20 inch minimum) in the warm side of the lake. A few small striper catch was reported a few times a year. Jared couldn’t catch striper in the Chesapeake Bay in the past. The striper was his first ever. I thought him how to clean the fish and my wife cooked the fillet.

The funny thing was that once he shouted “It is a huge white perch”.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y4PtZKjLF7k?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="460">


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

nice fish, cool vid!


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice day fishing. I must say I like the video and thanks for adding the temps etc in there. Makes for a nice report.


----------

